# St Patrick's day right around the corner



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> So how do I cook that piece of meat?
> 
> Bud


The only times I've cooked it I boiled the corned beef. There are other ways I've discovered.

https://www.allrecipes.com/article/how-to-cook-corned-beef/

FWIW


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

St. Patrick's Day has been postponed!
At least locally anyway, parades and other celebrations affected. Might as well stay home, cook, eat, and nap!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> St. Patrick's Day has been postponed!
> At least locally anyway, parades and other celebrations affected. Might as well stay home, cook, eat, and nap!


I'll agree with that but you forget swilling beer. :biggrin2:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I'll agree with that but you forget swilling beer. :biggrin2:



No.......I didn't forget, it's just no longer on the menu. I do miss it occasionally, but feeling good the next day is a nice trade off!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Wooley, Allrecpies has some variations. I couldn't wait so just followed the boiling approach they listed on the package and turned out just fine, much better than I remember. I think this was a much better cut of meat.

Anyway, still on sale so I'll probably do it again.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Slow cooker for the corned beef.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I cook it in a big pot together with the cabbage (quartered) and red potatoes (also cut with skin on) and a few carrots. I add the spice pak they include plus extra black pepper. I do cut all that excess fat off first, so no fat when it's done. I just let it all simmer for a few hours. I make a homemade Irish bread along with it. Pretty easy dinner.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to do the whole crock pot corned beef, potatoes and cabbage thing. Then use the leftovers for sandwiches. 

Then we figured out that we like the leftovers better, so just slice and sandwich now. 

But my life changed once I put the corned beef on the smoker. That's some good eats. 

It's not traditional St Paddy's fare, but I'm only half Scotch-Irish, so I think it's allowed. 

I started brining my own corned beef (pastrami) many years back and now prefer that over the blister pack from the store. Though we'll still eat plenty of those too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I’m off to buy my Corned Beef. After hearing about bare shelves there better be some left. I’m probably the only Irish around here. (diluted Irish).


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Corned beef brisket goes great on the smoker.....
Smoke it low and slow and they turn out fantastic.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

NickTheGreat said:


> But *my life changed once I put the corned beef on the smoker*. That's some good eats.
> 
> It's not traditional St Paddy's fare, but I'm only half Scotch-Irish, so I think it's allowed.
> 
> I started brining my own corned beef (pastrami) many years back and now prefer that over the blister pack from the store. Though we'll still eat plenty of those too.


You realize that smoked corned beef is pastrami, that is Jewish barbecue or corned beef with chutzpah. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I cook mine in a pressure cooker...After it comes to a rolling rock, lower
the heat and crack open a six pack; when the six pack is finished
the corn beef is done! :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I cook mine in a pressure cooker...After it comes to a rolling rock,* lower
> the heat and crack open a six pack; when the six pack is finished
> the corn beef is done! *:biggrin2:


5 to 6 minutes? Wow that's fast. :devil3:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> You realize that smoked corned beef is pastrami, that is Jewish barbecue or corned beef with chutzpah. :vs_laugh:


Technically pastrami has some different spices. And not usually wet brined? But yeah.

Mine is not quite corned beef and not quite pastrami. But all delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

NickTheGreat said:


> Technically pastrami has some different spices. And not usually wet brined? But yeah.
> 
> Mine is not quite corned beef and not quite pastrami. But all delicious.


Technically yes but still a corned beef and all delicious as you said.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I picked up two more corned beef, not really thinking that the stores would soon be empty due to the virus panic, just that it is a seasonal product and on sale now. Good thing as the meat section now looks like the day after a convention. Went back today (Monday) thinking that maybe new supplies would arrive after the panic weekend, wrong. Asked a clerk if any new supplies were expected. He responded with a frown and said they hadn't heard any were coming.

I was surprised that even all bread products were gone as most are baked and stocked locally. Maybe they are being told to ship to Boston, I don't know. We will see in a few days.

Anyway, son bought me a new smoker and one of those corned beef will be getting the heat and smoke. First has to warm up a bit.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I planned to buy another corned beef since it was so good and didn’t yield as much meat as expected, but I have other things I need to use up. I did buy 2 green cabbages. Cooked one and will make cole slaw with other. Not sure if theres a difference in the green cabbage but I’ll find out soon.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have one of the salad master vegetable slicers and it does a quick job on cabbage for coleslaw. I would be interested in seeing your receipt and process as one of my cabbage will probably go that direction. Wife used to love when I made it but her diet has now changed what she eats and I'm not going to argue her progress. Taking off weight while recovering from a broken hip is important as well as desirable.

Plus coleslaw holds well and even improves with time.

Anyone else have a slaw receipt to share, here or on the cooking thread?

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Plus coleslaw holds well and even improves with time.
> 
> Anyone else have a slaw receipt to share, here or on the cooking thread?
> 
> Bud


Got 3 cabbages in the frig plus enough carrots and onions so I'll be making slaw today. Not all three at once. Here is a recipe I like. Cabbage isn't slice but grated in food processor. I usually leave the cayenne out of it YMMV.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/patrick-and-gina-neely/sweet-and-spicy-coleslaw-recipe-1973825


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I cooked our corned beef in the crockpot on low while I went to work. The spice packets, two cans of Natty Boh, and enough water to cover. It was hard to slice because it was so fall apart tender.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What in the heck is Natty Boh?

I’ll post my old slaw recipe when I’m done in the yard. 

Cabbage has calcium and fiber etc, so its good for you.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> What in the heck is Natty Boh?


He's just talkin' that New England stuff.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> He's just talkin' that New England stuff.


Sure, if by "New England" you mean "Mid-Atlantic" i.e. Maryland. :vs_laugh:

Natty Boh was originally brewed in Baltimore—you can even see the black & gold cues from the Maryland state flag on the can pictured above.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Sure, if by "New England" you mean "Mid-Atlantic" i.e. Maryland. :vs_laugh:


You have to realize that I'm on the TX Gulf Coast... Anything north of New Orleans, LA is New England.:biggrin2:


----------

